# I wish you success



## goomba

Hello all,

My friend is having a wedding and I could not attend, so I am appearing in a video to say a few words. I have no experience what-so-ever with Japanese, so can someone please help me say the following?

*I'm sorry I could not make it. I wish I could be there. I wish you nothing but success and happiness for the rest of your lives.*

Google translate gives me the following translation, but I don't know how good it is:

*Watashi wa sore o tsukuru koto ga deki mase n deshi ta mōshiwake ari mase n. Watashi wa soko ni aru nā. Watashi wa anata no nokori no jinsei no tame ni nani ga seikō to kōfuku o inori masu.*

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## tricheur

How about this?

Sanka dekinakute Gomen nasai. Totemo ikitakatta no desuga. Korekara no futari no jinsei no seikou to koufuku wo inoru bakari desu.

Google translation just gives you meaningless sentences. If I had only the translation, I would have to try hard to figure out what it is all about.


----------



## goomba

Haha wow thanks so much, tricheur! That's all I needed.

I will take your word for it and say exactly what you wrote on the video. You are a life saver!


----------



## goomba

Sorry just a quick question ... is the "ou" to sound like the "ou" in French? Like in the word "*zoo*"?

And likewise for the "*u*" like in "des*u*" ... do I say it like we say the letter 'u' in French?


----------



## tricheur

Bear in mind that there are five vowels in Japanese: a, i, u, e, o. And be sure to pronounce "u" like "ou" in French (or like in the word "zoo" in English).

"OU" is pronounced o-u, but I should have written "seikō" and "kōfuku", as you originally did. You just have to pronounce "ō" longer.

On second thought, I think the last part is more natural like this, though the nuances of "nothing but" will be missing.

Sanka dekinakute Gomen nasai. Totemo ikitakatta no desuga. Korekara no  futari no jinsei no seikō to kōfuku wo *inotte imasu*.


----------



## goomba

Thanks again, my friend


----------



## goomba

Hello again tricheur,

Sorry to be a bother ... but in words like *desu*, do I pronounce it _"deh-soo"_ or just _"dess"_?

I have seen some sources who spell it out but they do not pronounce the 'u' ... so in the passage that I am going to say, do I also say _"in-ott-eh ih-mass"_ as well?


----------



## tricheur

Hi, goomba, yes you're right. It's more standard and natural to pronounce like "dess"/"mass".


----------



## goomba

I see. So in the passage that you sent me, the bolded u's are silent?

Sanka dekinakute Gomen nasai. Totemo ikitakatta no des*u*ga. Korekara no  futari no jinsei no seikō to kōfuku wo inotte imas*u*


----------



## tricheur

Yes, that would be better. But either way, I think they can understand. Good luck!


----------



## goomba

And I promise this is the last of my posts. I could pronounce what was sent with relative ease, and I just want to add this as the last thing to say.

*Take good care of each other and I hope to see you soon.

*I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## tricheur

It will be like this:

Take good care of each other: 
Douka otagai wo daiji ni shite kudasai. (*"ku" in "kudasai" is pronounced as koo)

I hope to see you soon: 
Mata chikai uchi ni oai shimashou.

I may have translated your message a bit too seriously, but I believe it will be suitable for any relationship. (not too formal, not too friendly). Good luck!


----------



## goomba

Thank you infinitely, my friend


----------

